# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  replication بین دیتابیس لوکال و سروری که مجزا هستند

## vahidmoonline

با سلام ما به درخواستی شرکتی وب سایتی طراحی نمودیم حال آن شرکت میگوید ما برای گزارشاتمان لازم است از دیتابیس نرم افزار حسابدارییمو ن استفاده بشه طی صحبتی هم که با شرکت تولید کننده نرم افزار داشتم انها گفتند ما فقط دیتابیس را بصورت خواندنی در اختیار شما قرار میدیم یعنی view حالا ما چطور replication  را انجام دهیم یعنی بطوری که publisher ما بشود دیتابیس  لوکال آن شرکت و subscripter ما بشود دیتابیس سرور آیا شدنی هست ؟ طرز کانفیگ  replication  را تقریبا بد هستم اما تجربم کمه سپاسگذارم

----------


## omid6630

بسم الله .
سلام 
---------
تا جایی که من پیش رفتم ، اینکه حداقل باید IP های دو طرف ثابت ( Static) باشد .

----------


## Reza_Yarahmadi

چرا از لینک سرور استفاده نمیکنید؟ شما قراره فقط از دیتابیس حسابداری بخونید ، نیازی نیست این اطلاعات روی دیتابیس شما هم ایجاد بشه.

----------

